# iphone pros and cons



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

thinking of getting one pros and cons please on it


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

The only cons I've encountered is cant send or receive files over Bluetooth, and no video on the camera.

But all this can and might change when software version 2 gets released which enables third party apps to be installed very easy :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I've jailbroken mine and have got a video camer on it, and I installed Pro cam which allows zoom etc. Plus you can add MMS apps etc. Best gadget i've bought.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> I've jailbroken mine and have got a video camer on it, and I installed Pro cam which allows zoom etc. Plus you can add MMS apps etc. Best gadget i've bought.


Thanks for letting us know, I knew those celver people would make a video app. Was only a matter of time. :thumb:


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

How about hard disk size? As soon as they bring out a 32GB one, for me, then there are no cons!


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 1400 photos 800 songs and 8 full length movies -2 gig free.

4 email accounts and about 32 bookmarks.

oh and thats the 16GB one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

where can you get this jailbroken from and can o2 or apple find out you got it and stop the phone from working


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You can jailbreak it yourself, just youtube it. Although, at present, you will need a version 1 of the iPhone, and unless you go on ebay, there aren't any left! The new version is less likely to have a jailbreak immediately as you have to sign up in store to a contract so jailbreaking is in the main pointless at present. It was so popular because of a loophole in version 1 where they did not require you to sign up to a contract in store.


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

swordjo said:


> I've jailbroken mine and have got a video camer on it, and I installed Pro cam which allows zoom etc. Plus you can add MMS apps etc. Best gadget i've bought.


yep that's the first thing you should do.. iliberty+ works well and can also install the necessary installer apps for you (Cydia and Installer).. i upgraded mine from 1.1.2 to 1.1.4 through iliberty+ without issue - here's some screenshots of mine:



















you can find third party software to fix almost all of the items discussed (video camera, MMS etc) mostly all free as well!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm really tempted but heard the battery life isn't good - is that true? I'm also wondering if I'll find it a bit bulky as a phone as I'm used to Sony k800i sitting in the phone pocket of my suit. Very tempted though and like the idea of writing apps for it. Ah, am I right in thinking it is only 2MP camera? Not ideal. My k800i is over 18months old and has 3MP.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

HTC TyTN 2, everything the Iphone is'nt. Check out and compare the specs!


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

m0bov said:


> HTC TyTN 2, everything the Iphone is'nt. Check out and compare the specs!


if only it had a decent and stable OS! :lol: once you get past the TouchFlo interface its just as terrible as every other Windows Mobile device... :wall:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Not heard of any stablilty issues, the TyTN 2 does'nt come with the fancy menu system I know but there are add ons. With the Iphone your paying for the interface and looks. If that's important then fair enough, for out right spec I still think the HTC beats the Iphone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

just noticed iplayer, how do you get that



pangster said:


> yep that's the first thing you should do.. iliberty+ works well and can also install the necessary installer apps for you (Cydia and Installer).. i upgraded mine from 1.1.2 to 1.1.4 through iliberty+ without issue - here's some screenshots of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

How do you get them onto the phone??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use the installer program


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

iplayer is just a bookmark to the webpage, no need for installer...


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

Andy_Green said:


> iplayer is just a bookmark to the webpage, no need for installer...


correct.. i just find it easier on the home page.. one of the perks of 1.1.4


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

how do you change the icons around ?, i.e the phone/mail/ipod ones ?, want to put text on the bottom


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Not heard of any stablilty issues, the TyTN 2 does'nt come with the fancy menu system I know but there are add ons. With the Iphone your paying for the interface and looks. If that's important then fair enough, for out right spec I still think the HTC beats the Iphone.


i had a play about with them both and a few others when i was in Hong Kong.. needless to say i got the iPhone.. the reason being is that i wanted a phone with ipod/itunes interactivity, a large hard disk, a fantastic screen, a great user interface, something thats capable of surfing full web pages with email client etc and a decent phone.. the iPhone ticked all the boxes for me.. the HTC seems a little confused - not sure if it wants to be a phone or a mini laptop or portable media device.. its also quite chubby and i have a real problem with any phone that you have to use a stylus with! lol!..

this pics sums it up for me:


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

182_blue said:


> how do you change the icons around ?, i.e the phone/mail/ipod ones ?, want to put text on the bottom


what do you mean? if you want to change the order then press and hold on an icon until it starts shaking.. then you can drag them around.. if you want to change the appearance this is done through Customize and or Summerboard.. HTH


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

m0bov said:


> HTC TyTN 2, everything the Iphone is'nt. Check out and compare the specs!


Except good!

And I know - cos I had one.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

pangster said:


> what do you mean? if you want to change the order then press and hold on an icon until it starts shaking.. then you can drag them around.. if you want to change the appearance this is done through Customize and or Summerboard.. HTH


yeh, move them around, will give that a try


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

worked cheers


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

182_blue said:


> worked cheers


no problem!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

the manual is rather lacking lol


----------



## pangster (Mar 20, 2008)

182_blue said:


> the manual is rather lacking lol


lol!.. here's a good link:

http://www.modmyifone.com/forums/


----------

